# Vehicle Repair Facility - Use Group & Occupancy?



## UCinCAT (Dec 5, 2013)

Considering following...

5248 s.f. MOTOR VEHICLE REPAIR/MAINTENANCE GARAGE

a.	MAINTENANCE BAY: 2569 S.F

b.	STORAGE ROOM: 852 S.F. (INCIDENTAL TO MAINTENANCE BAYS?)

c.	EMPLOYEE ACCOMODATIONS (EMPLOYEE BREAK ROOM, TOILET/SHOWER/LOCKER ROOMS): 1827 sf (BREAK ROOM = 721 sf)

1.	APPLICABLE BUILDING CODE: 2011 OHIO BUILDING CODE

2.	PRIMARY OCCUPANCY: S-1

3.	CONSTRUCTION TYPE: 2B

4.	MIXED USES: NOT APPLICABLE

5.	SPECIAL USE AND OCCUPANCY REQUIREMENTS: NONE

6.	ALLOWABLE HEIGHT:  2 STORIES, 55 FT.

7.	ALLOWABLE AREA: 17,500 S.F.

HEIGHT AND AREA MODIFICATIONS DO NOT APPLY.

BUILDING WILL NOT BE EQUIPPED WITH AN AUTOMATIC SPRINKLER SYSTEM.

AUTOMATIC SPRINKLER SYSTEM IS NOT REQUIRED PER OBC 902.2.9 AND OBC 903.2.9.1.

8.	OCCUPANT LOAD: EMPLOYEE ACCOMODATIONS (EMPLOYEE BREAK ROOM, TOILET/SHOWER/LOCKER ROOMS): 1827 SF: BUSINESS FUNCTION: 100 GROSS/OCCUPANT = 19 OCCUPANTS

?-OR-?

BREAK ROOM 721 S.F.: 15 NET S.F. PER OCCUPANT = 48 OCCUPANTS.

9.	MAINTENANCE BAYS: 2569 sf: INDUSTRIAL AREA: 200 GROSS S.F. PER OCCUPANT = 13 OCCUPANTS.

10.    ACCESSORY STORAGE: 852 SF: 300 GROSS SF/OCCUPANT = 3 OCCUPANTS.

My questions/confusion:

How should i calculate the Occupant Load for the employee accomodation functions? As a business function using the floor areas of the Break Room and Toilet/Locker Room together?

Or use the Break room by itself? (If so, how do I account for the floor area used by the Toilet/Shower/Locker Rooms?)

Is there an advantage to using a Non-separated Mix Use classification (S-1 & B)?


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2013)

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.

see which term the table uses

TABLE 1004.1.1 MAXIMUM FLOOR AREA ALLOWANCES PER OCCUPANT


----------



## Markmax33 (Dec 6, 2013)

CDA nailed it.


----------

